# Trinity River boat ramp at HWY 90 and Pct 1 Commissioner



## WGA1 (Mar 1, 2012)

Many of you may remember my past posts about this guy and how he completely ignored my phone calls and emails regarding the boat ramp. I was told the boat ramp was not a priority by the secretary...guess he allegedly had other priorities it seems.

"LIBERTY, *June 24, 2015* - i-dineout.com has learned that Liberty County Commissioner Pct 1 Mike McCarty age 62 has turned himself into the Liberty County Sheriffâ€™s Department after being indicted by a Liberty County Grand Jury.

Jail Information records indicate that McCarty has been charged with Abuse of Official Capacity greater than $1,500 and less than $20,000 dollars. His PR bond was set by 75th District Court Judge Mark Morefield at $10,000 dollars. 
The case is being prosecuted by Polk County DA William Lee Hon. The indictment alleges that McCary using County Equipment, fuel and employees performed numerous acts such as repairing roads, using fuel in non county equipment and giving parties for the benefit of friends Sue Norman, Randy Humber, Linda Hewitt and his own private company Triangle Petroleum defrauding the taxpayers of Liberty County. McCarty is alleged to have used County funds to benefit himself and his friends."​


----------



## SeaOx 230C (Aug 12, 2005)

Wow, but then again should we really be surprised ? Thanks for keeping us posted.


----------



## ole blueduck (Dec 6, 2013)

Boat ramp completly filled in.6-30-15.Was going to set some lines.


----------



## nikki (Apr 14, 2011)

Just shows how important your knowledge of your candidate is and how you voted (hoping that you voted)


----------



## redexpress (Apr 5, 2010)

That is an ugly pic. I have been out of town since the river started dropping. Was wondering how bad it would be. Looks pretty bad.


----------



## RAMROD1 (May 4, 2012)

Is it hard packed or still soft and muddy?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## RAMROD1 (May 4, 2012)

Went and check out the ramp this morning. No launch luck anytime soon!
















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

